# Textured Yoga Mat Under Rimless Aquarium?



## Stykk (19 Oct 2020)

Hey Everyone, this might be a bit of a dumb question, but figured I would ask. I'm in the process of setting up a 140L rimless aquarium, and I have a spare yoga mat I'm considering using underneath it. However, it's not smooth like the mats that come with tanks (I accidentally ripped the one that came with mine, otherwise I would use that), instead it is textured with a bunch of bumps. Is this OK, or do I really need to find a smooth foam pad to put it on?


----------



## lazybones51 (19 Oct 2020)

I used one very similar from Decathlon when setting up my 60P. Personally I wouldn't think it's an issue as the weight of the tank will compress it all to an even level.


----------



## Stykk (19 Oct 2020)

Thanks Lazybones. That's what I figured just wanted to hear someone else's thoughts on it. 

I was also considering picking up a sheet of this EVA foam and using that instead. It looks very similar to the stuff that comes with the tank and it's pretty cheap. 

https://www.joann.com/cosplay-by-yaya-han-eva-foam-sheet-24in-x-40in-x-5mm/16793606.html


----------



## LordMomo (19 Oct 2020)

I used 10mm thick foam with a self adhesive backing on 55 Nano. Works a treat, easily picked up ebay.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (19 Oct 2020)

It will be fine the texture will just compress. But I do have a 80 x 40 jbl mat for sale if you are worried


----------



## not called Bob (19 Oct 2020)

bit of tape would fix the one you got with it


----------



## Radiant (20 Oct 2020)

I thought about it, but was worried and went with the jbl mat instead


----------



## Stykk (20 Oct 2020)

The mat that came with it was a real mess. It was taped on at the factory, but it wasn't even all around so I decided I wanted to try to correct that. But that tape was super strong and ripped the foam a lot as I took it off the bottom of the tank, pulling out chunks and leaving them in the tank. It was a real mess. Had to take a razor blade to the bottom of the tank to carefully lift up the chunks of foam and tape that were still stuck to it.

So I wound up getting that foam from Joann's Fabrics, and it is perfect. It feels like the stuff that originally came with the tank, just twice as thick. It feels much sturdier than the old yoga mat, much less compression. That yoga mat would squish flat between my fingers with just a bit of effort. This stuff is much better.


----------

